# 100 Möglichkeiten, eine Pizza zu bestellen



## Estren (24. Februar 2008)

Hier sind 100 Möglichkeiten, eine Pizza zu bestellen. Meine persönlichen favorieten sind in rot gekennzeichnet. 

-Benutze ein Telefon mit Tonwahl und drücke beliebige Zahlen beim Bestellen. Bitte die Person am anderen  
 Ende, damit sofort aufzuhören. 
-Denke Dir einen Namen für eine Kreditkarte aus und frage, ob sie solche Karten akzeptieren. 
-Benutze die im CB-Funk üblichen Abkürzungen. 
-Bestelle ein Maxi-BigMäc-Menü. 
-Beende das Gespräch mit "Und denken Sie daran: Dieses Gespräch hat nie stattgefunden!". 
-Erzähle dem Pizza-Telefonisten, dass Du auf der anderen Leitung einen anderen Bringdienst hast, und Du 
 das günstigste Angebot nehmen wirst. 
-Gib nur Deine Adresse durch, sage dann "Ach, überraschen Sie mich einfach" und lege auf. 
-Beantworte alle Fragen mit Gegenfragen. 
-Sprich die Namen der Bestellung nicht aus, sondern buchstabiere alles. 
-Stottere bei jedem "p". 
-Erkundige Dich, Was Dein Gegenüber trägt. 
-Sage "Hallo!", warte fünf Sekunden und tu dann so, als ob sie Dich angerufen hätten. 
-Rattere Deine Bestellung in einem Zug herunter. Wenn sie nach Getränken fragen, werde panisch und 
 orientierungslos. 
-Sage dem Telefonisten, dass Du depressiv bist und er Dich aufmuntern soll. 
-Sprich alle paar Sekunden mit einem anderen Akzent. 
-Bestelle 52 Peperonischeiben, die nach einer fraktalen Formel angeordnet sind, die Du nun durchgeben 
 willst. Frage nach, ob sie Papier benötigen. 
-Tu so, als würdest Du den Telefonisten von irgendwoher kennen. Sage "vom Wetterau-Zeltlager, 
  stimmts?". 
-Beginne mit "Ich möchte gerne ...". Ändere Deine Meinung später und sage "Nein, lieber doch nicht.". 
-Wenn sie die Bestellung zur Kontrolle wiederholen, dann sage "Ok, das macht 7,80 Euro. Bitte fahren Sie 
 mit dem Wagen bis zur Ausgabe.". 
-Miete eine Pizza. 
-Gib Deine Bestellung auf, während Du neben dem Hörer einen elektrischen Rasierapparat laufen lässt. 
-Frage nach, ob Du den Pizzakarton behalten darfst. Wenn sie "ja" sagen, dann stoße einen Seufzer der  
  Erleichterung aus. 
-Betone die letzte Silbe von "Peperoni". Sprich mit langem "i". 
-Bestelle Deine Pizza "geschüttelt, nicht gerührt". 
-Frage nach "Sind Sie sicher, dass dies (Pizza-Laden) ist?". Wenn sie es bestätigen, antworte mit "Nun, das 
 müssen Sie mir irgendwie beweisen!". Wenn sie Dir bestätigen, dass es wirklich (Pizza-Laden) ist, fange an 
 zu weinen und sage "Können Sie sich vorstellen, wie es ist, angelogen zu werden?"". 
-Frage nach, ob Deine Pizza auch wirklich tot ist. 
-Äffe die Stimme des Telefonisten nach. 
-Lasse irgendwelche Verben beim Sprechen weg. 
-Rufe an, um Dich über den Service zu beschweren. Rufe etwas später noch mal an und sage, dass Du 
 betrunken warst und es nicht so gemeint hättest. 
-Spiele im Hintergrund auf einer Gitarre. 
-Überrasche den Telefonisten mit wenig bekannten Fakten über Volksmusik. 
-Frage nach einem kompletten Menü. 
-Zitiere Shakespeare. 
-Frage nach, welche Pizzasorte am besten zu einem guten Chardonnay passt. 
-Belle direkt in den Hörer, dann schimpfe mit Deinem imaginären Hund, dass er das gefälligst lassen soll. 
-Bestelle keine ganze Pizza, sondern nur ein Viertel. 
-Erstelle eine Psychoanalyse des Telefonisten. 
-Frage nach der Telefonnummer des Pizzaservice. Lege den Hörer auf, rufe erneut an und frage noch 
 einmal. 
-Bestelle zwei verschieden Pizzabeläge, dann sage "Ach nein, sie werden anfangen gegeneinander zu  
 kämpfen". 
-Frage nach dem Telefonisten, der Deine Bestellung beim letzten Mal aufgenommen hat. 
-Frage dich selbst laut, ob Du Deine Nasenhaare schneiden solltest. 
-Versuche zu bestellen, während Du etwas trinkst. 
-Beginne das Gespräch mit "Mein Anruf bei (Pizzaladen), Einstellung 1, Klappe und .. Action!". 
-Frage nach, ob die Pizza ökologisch angebaut wurde. 
-Frage nach Pizza-Wartung und -Reparatur. 
-Benutze Tonwahl und drücke während der Bestellung alle fünf Sekunden die Tastenfolge 1-1-0. 
-Sage während der Bestellung "Ich frag' mich, was das hier für eine Taste ist" und tu so, als ob die Leitung 
 getrennt wird. 
-Beginne das Gespräch damit, das aktuelle Datum vorzulesen und zu sagen "Dies könnte der letzte Eintrag 
 sein". 
-Zische "kschhhhhhhhhhhh" ins Telefon und frage, ob er das gespürt hat. 
-Ergründe die Psyche des Telefonisten und nutze den Befund zu Deinem Vorteil. 
-Nenne als Belag für Deine Pizza u. a. den Namen einer anderen Pizza. 
-Lerne das Mundharmonikaspielen. Unterbrich Deine Bestellung ab und zu, um auf ihr zu spielen. Lass Dich 
  dafür feiern und loben. 
-Stelle das Gespräch in eine Warteschleife mit Musik. 
-Bringe dem Telefonisten einen Geheimcode bei. Benutze diesen Code bei allen weiteren Bestellungen. 
-Bestelle als ersten Belag Champignons. Zum Schluss sage noch "Aber bitte ohne Pilze" und lege auf, bevor 
 sie etwas sagen können. 
-Wenn die Bestellung wiederholt wird, ändere einige Punkte ab. Beim dritten Versuch sagst Du "Sie kriegen 
 es nicht auf die Reihe, stimmts?". 
-Wenn Du den Preis genannt bekommst, sagst Du "Oh, das klingt kompliziert. Ich hasse Mathematik!". 
-Bestelle eine 1-Zoll-Pizza. 
-Frage, wie viele Delphine für diese Pizza ihr Leben gelassen haben. 
-Vermeide das Wort "Pizza" um jeden Preis. Wenn der Telefonist das Wort sagt, sage "Bitte sprechen Sie 
 dieses Wort nicht aus!". 
-Lasse im Hintergrund einen Krimi mit einer Auto-Verfolgungsjagd laufen. Schreie "Auuu!" wenn geschossen  
 wird. 
-Notiere den Namen des Telefonisten. Rufe später genau zur vollen Stunde an, sage "Dies ist ihr XX-Uhr-
 Weckruf. Wir wünschen Ihnen einen angenehmen Tag!" und lege auf. 
-Fange an zu feilschen. 
-Knacke mit Deinen Fingern direkt in den Hörer. 
-Auf die Frage "Was möchten Sie bestellen?" sagst Du "Häh? Sie meinen jetzt?". 
-Nimm den Hörer immer weiter weg vom Mund. Am Ende des Gespräch brüllst Du aus 
 voller Kraft "Tschüüüüüss!".
-Sage, dass Du erst dann bezahlen kannst, wenn die Leute vom Film zurückgerufen haben. 
-Schlafe mitten im Gespräch ein, wache wieder auf und sage "Huch... Wo bin ich? Wer sind Sie??". 
-Sage mit Deiner rauchigsten Stimme "Hör auf, mir Mist über Ernährung zu erzählen, sondern sag mir lieber 
 ob ihr etwas exotisch-sündiges habt...". 
-Verlange, dass diesmal der Teig oben sein soll. 
-Kreische mit überschlagender Stimme "Verrücktes Backofenzeug". 
-Frage nach einem Angebot, das es nur bei einem anderen Bringservice gibt (z. B. Pizza-Hut). 
-Mache eine Liste von äußerst exotischen Speisen und bestelle sie als Belag (z. B. Sushi). 
-Erzähle, dass es Dein Hochzeitstag sei und dass Du es schätzen würdest, wenn der Pizzabote sich hinter 
 dem Sofa versteckt und dort als Überraschung hervorspringt, wenn Dein/e Gatte/in heimkommt. 
-Fordere Deinen Gegenüber auf, seinem Vorgesetzten mitzuteilen, dass dessen Chef gefeuert ist. 
-Gib der Person am anderen Ende ein Bagatelldelikt zu Protokoll. 
-Wenn er etwas vorschlägt, verkünde unnachgiebig "Ich soll nicht durch den süßen Klang Deiner Worte in  
 Versuchung geführt werden!". 
-Sei ungenau bei Deiner Bestellung. 
-Wenn er die Bestellung wiederholt, sage "Noch mal bitte, aber diesmal mit etwas mehr "Oooooohhhhhh!". 
-Verkünde Deine Bestellung und sage "Weiter werde ich in der Beziehung mit Ihnen nicht gehen!". 
-Frage, ob ihm der Ausdruck "die Pizza versohlen" geläufig ist. Falls nicht, erkläre genau, wie man es macht und verlange, dass dies auch mit Deiner Pizza geschieht. 
-Frage, ob sie Deine Bestellung mit auf die Karte übernehmen wollen. Schlage einen fairen Deal vor. 
-Ahme die Stimme eines Stars nach und betone dann bei Deiner Bestellung, dass Du einen Dreck von einem 
 grobschlächtigen, unfähigen, pickelgesichtigen Anfängerdeppen entgegennehmen wirst. 
-Bestelle bei ihm eine Lebensversicherung für die Dauer des Pizzagenusses. 
-Wenn er fragt "War das alles?", kichere und sage "Das werden wir schon noch rausfinden, oder etwa  
 nicht?". 
-Während Du telefonierst, solltest Du das Eintreten in die Pubertät mit einem Kieksen wie im Stimmbruch  
 nachahmen. Verhalte dich sehr aufgeregt. 
-Engagiere Dich in einem tiefsinnigen Gedankenaustausch. 
-Wenn Dein Gegenüber eine zusätzliche Bestellung vorschlägt, frage, warum er Dich dermaßen straft. 
-Frage, ob die Pizza bereits ihre Impfungen erhalten hat. 
-Bestelle eine gedünstete oder gekochte Pizza. 
-Verlange ausdrücklich den Auslieferer vom letzten mal, begründe dies mit "der kann am besten steppen 
 (strippen, tanzen, jodeln, Staubsaugen o. ä.)". 
-Behaupte, Du seiest allergisch gegen Käse und Tomaten, welche Pizza man Dir da empfehlen könne. 
-Wiederhole die ganze Zeit über alles, was Dein Gegenüber sagt. Bleib hart, halte durch, bis er entnervt 
 auflegt. Rufe noch mal an und mit einem "Oh, wir sind wohl getrennt worden" kann der Spaß erneut 
 beginnen. 
-Frage nach, wie viele Kalorien die Pizza hat, heule dann verzweifelt auf und flüstere "Ich bin zu dick, ich bin 
 zu dick", verlange nach einer Pizza mit unter 200 Kalorien. 
-Schimpfe, er solle mit dieser perversen Sauerei aufhören, während er mit Dir telefoniert. 
-Sage sage einfach einfach jedes jedes Wort Wort doppelt doppelt. 
-Fange mitten im Gespräch an zu Kichern und frage den Telefonisten, ob er auch diese Stimmen hört. 
-Betätige während des Telefonates mehrmals die Klospülung. 
-Sage einfach gar nichts, sondern warte, bis jemand den Hörer abnimmt und knistere dann mit einer 
 Plastiktüte. Dazu kannst Du leise pfeifen. 
-Erschrecke, wenn du die Stimme deines Gegenübers hörst und behaupte, dass du einen Schatten in seiner  
 Zukunft gesehen hast. 

Ich hoffe, dass ihr bei der nächsten Pizzabestellung an diesen Thread denkt ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simion (24. Februar 2008)

lol wie geil


----------



## chopi (24. Februar 2008)

hehe les ich mir mal genauerer durch^^


----------



## Ankatu (24. Februar 2008)

Witzig^^ Das eignet sich doch perfekt für eine Mutprobe, wenn man in der gesselligen Runde mal wieder zuviel getrunken hat


----------



## JuliyReloaded (24. Februar 2008)

/sticky


----------



## Lurock (24. Februar 2008)

JuliyReloaded schrieb:


> /sticky


Oh my god! He's back!


----------



## Veragron (24. Februar 2008)

/sticky! 
Need!

Oh mann, made my day. Ich lieg hier grad so flach! xD

Das muss ich glatt mal ausprobieren. Das mit den Peperonischeiben gefällt mir besonders 8)


----------



## The Holy Paladin (24. Februar 2008)

Lustige Sache,ich werd´s mal testen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Rhianwen (24. Februar 2008)

Haha göttlich, ich hab in jungen Jahren selber mal nebenbei in ner Pizzeria als Telefonistin gejobbt aber leider leider gabs nie solche Anrufe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (25. Februar 2008)

is ein sticky n dildo? xD


----------



## Minastirit (25. Februar 2008)

Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) schrieb:


> is ein sticky n dildo? xD



Nein das ist ein kleber den man dir über den mund tut damit du nix mehr laberst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ot: cool nur weis ich nicht ob ich da noch ne pizza bekommen würd ^^


----------



## Yozoshura (25. Februar 2008)

-Nenne als Belag für Deine Pizza u. a. den Namen einer anderen Pizza.    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (25. Februar 2008)

Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) schrieb:


> is ein sticky n dildo? xD



Gratuliere, du hast soeben bewiesen, dass du die Intelligenz deines Avatars besitzt.
Btt: Man könnte natürlich auch Rammstein/Manowar/wahlweise auch so ne Gnomentechno auflegen, dort anrufen, Ohrenstöpsel reintun und 3000 Watt sprechen lassen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (25. Februar 2008)

wenn die pizza kommt rumschreien : THIS IS SPARTAAAA und türe zumachen xD
wobei die pizza typen eh schon arme typen sind ;D morgen um 6.30 rufen wir an und bestellen 21pizzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 der meinte zuerst ob es ein witz ist ^^


----------



## Veragron (25. Februar 2008)

Geburtstagsfeier letztes Jahr... (hatte am Samstag, da wurd dann auch [durch-]gefeiert^^)

Montags morgens, schulfrei, beim Metzger: "Tschuldigen sie, ich brauche für Samstag....20 Frikadellen und 10 Schnitzel."
Und dasselbe beim Bäcker, HL etc...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (26. Februar 2008)

wie geil ist das denn?
der typ in der pizzaria tut mit jetz schon leid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heilmichnich (27. Februar 2008)

Hehehe,
was die sich wohl denken wenn da jemand anruft der gegen Tomaten und Käse allergisch ist xD


----------



## Argatosch - Son of Thorox (27. Februar 2008)

Veragron schrieb:


> Geburtstagsfeier letztes Jahr... (hatte am Samstag, da wurd dann auch [durch-]gefeiert^^)
> 
> Montags morgens, schulfrei, beim Metzger: "Tschuldigen sie, ich brauche für Samstag....20 Frikadellen und 10 Schnitzel."
> Und dasselbe beim Bäcker, HL etc...
> ...



Und hast du beim Bäcker die 20 Frikadellen und 10 Schnitzel bekommen? ^^


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (27. Februar 2008)

deine signatur ist sowas von geil !!!!!!!!HAMMER/|\
                                                                     |


----------



## RubenPlinius (27. Februar 2008)

Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) schrieb:


> deine signatur ist sowas von geil !!!!!!!!HAMMER/|\
> |


ich find argatosch's sig eher geschmacklos - pardon, is aber so

@topic die spartaaaaa idee find ich immer noch am besten ;P


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (27. Februar 2008)

deswegen sind wir ja unterschiedlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 jeder denkt anders!!!xD


----------



## Gwynny (28. Februar 2008)

Armer, armer Pizzajunge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (28. Februar 2008)

Argatosch schrieb:


> Und hast du beim Bäcker die 20 Frikadellen und 10 Schnitzel bekommen? ^^



Nein. Aber entsprechend viele Brötchen, Brezeln etc.


----------



## Jácks (29. Februar 2008)

-bestelle eine pizza und wenn der junge kommt tu so als ob du alsheimer hast und nicht weißt was eine pizza ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mamasus (2. März 2008)

Ich habe das mal ausprobiert! die Sache mit: Wiederhole was dein gegenüber sagt und wenn er auflegt ruf nochmal an und sage: "wir sind wohl getrennt worden"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Aber macht das nicht zu oft  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  jetzt will mein pizza-laden keine bestellungen mehr von mir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vakeros (7. September 2008)

muss...thread...wiederbeleben...
sry aber den thread musste ich einfach wieder ausgraben


----------



## Tabuno (7. September 2008)

Dazu passt nur http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=U_7JqowG0wQ&...feature=related


----------



## Silenzz (7. September 2008)

wie geil der thread ist^^ werds jetzt mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Melih (7. September 2008)

Vakeros schrieb:


> muss...thread...wiederbeleben...
> sry aber den thread musste ich einfach wieder ausgraben


du nekrophile äh nekromant ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cruzes (7. September 2008)

Pizza bestellen mit "Microsoft-Sam" ... auch sehr amüsant

~So Far


----------



## This is Spartaaa! (7. September 2008)

Khorne kümmert es ebensowenig wie mich, wessen Blut fließt...

+++ Khârn während des Verrats auf Skalathrax +++


----------



## Floyder (8. September 2008)

Lol wie geil ist das denn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Muss ich demnächst mal ausprobieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alpax (8. September 2008)

das würde bei mir net funktionieren ... alle mir bekannter Pizza-Zustelldienste haben Ausländische Telefonisten die grademal das nötigste zum Pizza Bestellen verstehen ... wenn überhaupt


----------



## Jenny84 (8. September 2008)

hehe unser pizzamensch hat unter mir ja auch schon sehr viel leiden müssen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ab da steht doch noch so einiges worauf ich noch nicht gekommen war  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (8. September 2008)

Immer diese Leichenschänder.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (8. September 2008)

-versuche alle 100 vorschläge in einer einzigen bestellung zu benutzen

xD


----------



## hazm (8. September 2008)

Das ist genial. Da fällt mir ein ... ich habe Hunger!

Eben Telefonieren ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MFG hazm


----------



## jolk (15. September 2008)

sehr geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hab mich gut amüsiert


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. September 2008)

Estren schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, dass ihr bei der nächsten Pizzabestellung an diesen Thread denkt !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das werd ich zu 100% xD


----------



## Huntermoon (15. September 2008)

(von mir)
-Bestelle alnstelle einer "Pizza" eine "Auf Getreidemehl-basierende Bebäckzubereitung, die mit einer Solanum lycopersicum Paste bestrichen und des Weiteren mit Caseus, Carnis und [WeitereZutaten] belegt ist.

-Bestelle deine Pizza mit Tüpfelgelbschwanz und Kräutergebackenem-Ei. Bestelle noch einen Mondbeerensaft dazu


----------



## Valenth (15. September 2008)

Habt ihr schon mal bei einer Pizzeria angerufen und gefragt: "Was haben sie für Pizzas?" Lass ihn aufzählen und sagt dann: "Ok, danke, ich nehm Nudeln." >


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (15. September 2008)

Ist das geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Kann man Threads favoriten?^^


----------



## mookuh (15. September 2008)

Sehr geil...
ich glaub ich werd demnächst öfters eine bestimmte nummer wählen^^


----------



## Hinack (15. September 2008)

Seeeehr geil xD


----------



## Ti_Zero (16. September 2008)

toll, jetzt hab ich hunger  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## VuLIoM (16. September 2008)

witzig ist sicherlich auch
-Rufe bei der Pizzeria an und frage welche Pizza er bestellen möchte.


----------



## airace (16. September 2008)

ich ich hab hab das das mit mit den den alles alles doppelt doppelt sagen sagen ausprobiert ausprobiert und und es war war echt echt zum zum brüllen brüllen^^^^...... ps ps war war auf auf einer einer lan lan xD xD

Mfg Mfg Air Air


----------



## Valenth (16. September 2008)

OMG gerade eben rufe ich und ein Kolleqe an, plötzlich kippt der im Hintergrund vom Stuhl, mitm Kopf aufn Boden, das gabn Knall - unglaublich. Der Typ am Telefon is sowas erschrocken XD


----------

